# The Undisputed Heavyweight



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure you here alot about Glock's and not always positive, like; they ain't any good, I don't trust them, don't care for the plastic, etc.... Well, I am a Glock fanatic, I love my Glocks, and have owned many in the past years, and own a few now. 
I also like other weapons as well. But none measure up to the Glock.. 
I believe Glock is the Best all around, ounce for ounce, undisputed, any situation pistol available, and especially for the money, you can not beat it, hands down. :no:
Sure, you've got the H&K USP and Sig sauer. But I've personally saw a Sig P229 9mm explode into 3 pieces. 
Can't tell my brother this, as he is a Sig fanatic. He dislikes Glocks and swears he'll never own one. 

But before you disagree, Check out the tests and the side by side tests this guy does with the G21 and the coveted H&K USP compact .45cal. This may change your mind about Glocks. :thumbup:
This is Brutal. If you have a weakness for this type of abuse, please do not look nor read his article. I mean this guy even shoots the Glock with a .22 rifle. and still uses the same Glock for competition.

Get convinced, read the article....You can't disagree with this....:thumbsup:

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

I own two Glocks, a 23 and a 27 and don't need to be convinced. What that guy did to his 21 just confirms what I already knew.

Glock...first time...every time! Thanks for passing that on. :thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I despise Glocks so much I have 4 of them !!!!

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

i have had many cal. and makes and brands from 44mag to 22,my go to gun is Gen4 23.Nuf said!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glock fanboy here. G19 with Tru-glo TFOs is by my side more than my wife.

Im not a hater of the 1911, sigs, or HKs (well I do actually hate HK as they are a pretty antigun company for a gun company) but the Glock is the simplest, easiest, and most reliable handgun per dollar, period! The G19 is perhaps the best 9mm for carry out there, only the wonderful BHP comes close as the best 9mm ever.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

My point Exactly guys.... I'm just wait'n for my buddy to read those tests. He's a H&K USP fanatic. I told him they weren't any good in the field! Can't wait to hear his Defense on this one.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Man that is painful to look at!!! I don't own a Glock yet since I have to carry my guns and glock does not make one that conceals as well as the Kahrs. I guess for me it comes down to the fact that I'm NOT in military combat,OR A LEO, and a large gun does not leave the house and will not be abused like that.
Eventually I'll own one, just to own one, but unless you are LEO or military, I don't see how you can get away with concealing a glock during the summer here in Florida. I would only be able to use one as a "house gun"......and I'd rather have my 12ga.:yes: Outside the house I'll have to stick to my Kahr p380 or PM9.
Other than that.....Glock IS BAD A$$.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww yeah, my guts get twisted up looking at the punishment that guy gives his G21. 
But back on the good note, My G27 will fit in my back jeans pocket with about 1/2 inch being seen. Of course that's without my t-shirt on. With my t-shirt, you can't see it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

May I also add, to those that don't remember Slick Willie's "assault weapons ban" of the 90s, hi cap Glock mags cost about $100 each.

I advise to get as many hi cap mags for your Glock, or any other firearm you have, as you can swing. The day may come again when hi cappers not only cost a lot, but they may be impossible to find/buy.

You can bet your Browning the occupant of the People's House is diligently working behind the scenes to bypass congress and the Bill of Rights to impose more restrictions on firearm ownership. They'll do it by executive order or international treaty, whatever it takes. Please pay CLOSE attention to what's going on and vote accordingly.

End of Political Rant,
Rick


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

If they are soooo good, why do Glock owners spend so much time trying to convince themselves and others of this fact, starting a thread on it no less, kinda of like Harley Davidson, under engineered and over priced.

And yeah, i've a couple, didn't impress me at all, although they are probably good for the more simplistic minded folks out there, you know, less things to have to do before it goes bang, LOL

Skippy


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Sez You*

......"under engineered and over priced" huh ?? Would strongly,but respectfully,disagree. So.....you sold your Glocks and bought what ?? If you owned two,may I ask,why did you buy the second one ?? 
"Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends.....Glocks are what you show your enemies." --- SAWMAN


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 STARS,I Truly beleave you are rite.+2 SAWMAN!!The day of reckaing will surly come!Prepare now i say to the nay sayers!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> ......"under engineered and over priced" huh ?? Would strongly,but respectfully,disagree. So.....you sold your Glocks and bought what ?? If you owned two,may I ask,why did you buy the second one ??
> "Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends.....Glocks are what you show your enemies." --- SAWMAN


Had a 17 and it was too big, got a 27 and couldn't comfortably conceal it, a bit too chunky for me, carried a Para P12 when I was a PI/bodyguard, heavy yes, however, felt thinner than the 27, at the end of the day, it's what comes out of the barrel when you pull the trigger that was important to me.

All's good pointing at a paper target or a milk jug, when your aiming at a human with the intent to take a life, the name on the slide becomes less important IMHO!

Now, I carry a Beretta Tomcat .32acp with 9 Winchester silver tips in it, and a Derringer .32acp, not planning on getting into a long distance shoot out, just need a belly gun to help me retreat safely.

At work, my daily open carry is a .40 Sigma with the trigger mods, best $250 I could spend!

Skippy


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

"Colts and Sigs are what you show your friends.....Glocks are what you show your enemies." --- SAWMAN 

*EXCELLENT !!!!!*

*Rick*


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

The AK of Handguns:thumbsup:

My Choice for a Home Defence Handgun and own 7 of them

each vehicle has one hidden inside within reach at all times unless I am going on Base

Only Carry my 27 if I am going into a high crime area or out with family at night .

daily carry is a kahr pm9 or my sweet little Elsie P


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got a Glock 19 and I will say that it is very tough and dependable. BUT, I can't shoot it worth a darn. As far as shooting, I prefer the 1911.
And as far as the 19 being the best 9mm ever, I wouldn't go that far. It's a good , inexpensive gun but it's for sure not in the BHP's league or even the CZ75. In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Compact Glocks aren't my first choice in shooting for fun either, they don't fit too well in my bear paws. But if we're going to depend on them we need to shoot them often and become very familiar with their operation. This of course goes for any PD gun. I've found over the many years I've been burning up powder that the more you shoot a particular firearm the better you get and more comfortable you feel with it.

For some good PD practice come shoot in the ERML's IDPA matches. It is a real scenario type shooting sport to test your ability to shoot, move and reload in several PD type situations. There's plenty of experienced shooters to help you learn how to properly engage and neutralize a threat. Check it out at erml.org 

We also have matches and clinics for ladies, by ladies.

Rick


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Glocks are good firearms -- nothing more, nothing less. Many other makes and models are good firearms as well. All in all, firearms are mechanisms that can fail under the right circumstances -- even Glocks. There have been plenty of .40 Caliber Glocks that have gone KaBoom due to unsupported chambers. Again, they are good firearms -- but not the be all end all over all else. I currently have half a dozen Glocks in my collection. I have many other makes and models as well. Which gun I pick for use depends upon many factors. For a daily CCW, I pick another make/model -- but not because Glocks are bad, I simply like other features in another firearm for that purpose.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Somebody just had to chime in with logic and rationale !!! 

Rick


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Scuba,very curious about the unsupported chamber theory,since i own a Gen4 23.Has Glock been notifided about this?If so seems i missed the recall.Please explain.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 4 Glocks now and have to say they are awesome firearms. I admittedly do not carry them on my person due to my love of the simplicity and reliability of a S&W "J" frame, but I do use them for a house and vehicle gun. They are accurate and a lot of fun to shoot at the range as well. Glocks are well built and reliable and the parts for customization are nearly endless. They just look good too! For the price and availibilty, they are very hard to beat.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

706Z said:


> Scuba,very curious about the unsupported chamber theory,since i own a Gen4 23.Has Glock been notifided about this?If so seems i missed the recall.Please explain.


Do a google search on "Glock KaBoom" or "Glock kB!" and you should find all the information needed... :whistling:


----------

